# Breaking 100 can be difficult, but aftwards its a pretty simple task to repeat!



## UsingOfTheInternet (Oct 23, 2021)

I have really been focusing this year on consistent play in the low 80's, but a group of the fellas I play with have been struggling to stay below 100. I put together a mental strategy that has helped them get in the 90's every round and figured I would share here. I appreciate the feedback in advance!

Breaking 100: 5 Key Habits – Path 2 Par


----------

